# nsect/Pest Control



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I know it is the middle of the winter, but I have been wondering about pest contol for the upcoming seasons. I want to know what other people do to control mosquitos, ticks, and deerflies. I live in an area native to a species of tick known to harbor lyme disease. I live near water and mosquitos are a major concern as they carry so many diseases the CDC started to just name them with letters (LACV, WNV and the famous EEE). Then, of course there is the deerflies that will bite through a suit of armor, swim through deet, and crawl through fire to get a sip of blood. 
I am always looking to reach that dollar amount that means FREE SHIPPING on my orders, so insect control items are always in season for me. I am curious if the collar to keep mosquitos away also keeps the ticks off. Or if anyone has used those cattle rub bags (is that safe for nosey goats)? What about the dusts, do they even work, they never did on my horses.
Please let me know what YOU do.
Thanks


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got in my food grade diatomaceous earth. We gave the kids a bit of a dusting in the dark last night, but we need to wait for the weekend to get them good while preventing them from breathing in the dust. Our boys have lice. Not infested, but obvious increase in itching with winter. Our hope is to avoid poisons if we can, then use enzyme wash or tea tree oil in the summer. I will post when I see results (or don't). 

We also mix our own essential oils for bug dope to put on people, dogs and goats. It becomes part of the evening routine of feeding and all that. I think they like the cedar oil (or one of the others) because they rub on each other when they have it on, and seem to really get excited when its time to get it put on. They may have realized it keeps the bugs away, but I think it is more like peeing on their faces, a stinky scent to be covered in. 

I have found success with all insects you describe, here in Wyoming as well as in the north woods and salt marshes of Maine. Ticks can be an issue in places (like where I am from in CT) if there are so many that most dope doesn't work. It also won't prevent all mosquito bites for the goats, just reduces them to a tolerable level, but that will likely be the case with chemicals as well. Also, it usually prevents deer flies from biting, but they often remain close enough to be annoying and may still land but not bite. Again, I have found the same to hold true with chemicals unless the wind is exactly right to keep a scent cloud around you.

I don't use poison on myself or the dog. My thought for the goats is that they are always near or against each other and have their faces against body parts that get sprayed, so even if their hair keeps it away from their skin, they will get it in their mouths and eyes off of the others. When I was in Maine and CT I frontlined the dog because the danger of ticks and their associated diseases was far greater than the risk of chemicals, so I understand the need to make that assessment. 

There can be a significant difference in duration of effectiveness in a lab test between the various products out there. I figure I would rather apply my natural stuff more often, than sweat all day with a dose of deet on me, especially if there is no shower for many days. I started making my own in Maine, when working for the Department of Conservation. I would spend my week in remote places sleeping in a tent. I washed in lakes when I could, but deet in the water isn't good, and if it was in my bag from days without a lake, I still slept in it all night.

I do still carry deet for emergencies, so if someone or myself is immobile and is in need of other urgent care, they can be sprayed once and not be worried about. Or for survival situations where shelter or fire my not be adequate to prevent severe insect attacks.

This has become a rather long response, so I will leave it at that.

Gregg


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I use tri-tec 14 - It is a longish lasting (2 weeks hence 14) spray on. It works great for me. I don't know how to do a cross post but if you look under general health there is a topic on ticks with some good info there...or just search the forum for ticks and you should find it.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I used the dryer static sheets last summer and fall to keep mosquitoes off us all. I haven't seen any ticks on them.

I used one per little goat.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Any specific brand. I know some are full of perfume. I am concerned about the boys deciding that one might be tasty. Do you use them on your goats unattended? I want something that works on the trail and in the barn.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry, I don't tie them to them. I rub them down with them. I'll have to check the brand when I get home.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Jeez I feel silly, of course you don't leave them on the goats. When I read that I envisioned dryer sheets hanging from the collars like a bell. I was quite befuddled. 

Hey I've heard some stranger things (especially from fellow goat owners)

Jess


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We use the Kirkland brand from Costco.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I use the dairy sprayers that container canisters of spray that are non-toxic. I even use them indoors in the house. When set up to cover doorways and feed areas they will go a long way to reducing populations of bugs.

They are about $30 a unit from Valley Vet. The cans are about $7 and last a month if you leave them on all the time. I turn mine on and off and move them around depending on where I need the protection. If you just had one goat house one would be plenty. They cover a couple of 12' x 12' stalls in a horse barn easily.

.


----------

